# OK ME PE Prep Group - April 2010



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2009)

I would like to know if there is anyone out there from Oklahoma (preferably Oklahoma City), who is appearing for PE (Mech) in April 2010. I plan on starting the preparation with the NY.


----------



## heath014 (Dec 28, 2009)

hi! I'm in Florida but there is a Yahoo groups that was used for the Oct exam. We could try to get it going again for the April Exam

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/mepestudygroup/


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2009)

heath014 said:


> hi! I'm in Florida but there is a Yahoo groups that was used for the Oct exam. We could try to get it going again for the April Exam
> http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/mepestudygroup/


Thanks for the group ID. I am already subscribed to that. I was looking for a physical group to study together..


----------

